

Google Chromium Bug: Huge amount of goats teleported - dryicerx
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=31482

======
prosa
The comments are priceless.

    
    
      I am concerned about the risk of Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease being transmitted between
      teleported goats. At the speed they are being teleported, one can hardly expect the
      biofilters to be able to keep up with filtering out prions. What precautions have been
      taken to avoid cross-contamination of goat matter streams?

~~~
jyothi
_either bug or egg, but it realy teleports goats too fast._

------
fizx
Is there a hidden pop culture reference here (goats teleporting), or is the
humor random?

~~~
charlesju
I think it's in reference to the goats that Google rented to graze their front
lawns.

------
zck
They don't do bounds checking, so the number of goats teleported can overflow.
I noticed when I was at -2,089,949,091 goats teleported.

~~~
pyre
That's what happens when you cross the goat transport streams. Goats just
start disappearing.

------
andreyf
This comment by mdm@chromium.org makes me think there's a puzzle to be solved
here:

 _The teleportation rate is actually a linear function of the number of tabs
you have open. Each tab has to teleport a certain number of goats to operate,
although as dank points out we were able to optimize it during the Linux port
and reduce the number of goats required. I have some further optimizations in
mind if we'd like to reduce it more to address the issue mentioned in comment
#11._

Without looking at the code, what could that column really be measuring?

~~~
garethm
My guess was that it was some kind of count of the number of messages passed
between the different chrome processes - but it probably grows way too fast
for that to be the case.

I found this post: <http://www.sorcerers-
isle.net/article/goats_teleported.html> which does take a look at the source
code. Although that doesn't reveal the intention behind the counter, my guess
is that it was perhaps done to test the updating of the task manager.

~~~
andreyf
_// See design doc at<http://go/at-teleporter> for more information._

I believe //go/... is an internal Google URL. The plot thickens!

------
nhebb
If I were a cynical <insert_competitor> fanboy, I would speculate that they
just make up humorous bugs so they can pretend to provide customer service.

~~~
jrockway
Chromium is the open source project, not the browser.

------
timinman
Developers should know better than to use a GET request for teleportation.

------
SapphireSun
Aww it doesn't work in Chromium 3 :(

